# Travelling with reptiles



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm planning on taking the long four hour road trip to Doncaster reptile show this year. I plan on purchasing a few lizards, but my concern was how to get them home without worrying they're too cold. What is the usual practice when traveling so far with herps that need 100F temps?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Most lizards - even if they need high temps normally - travel far better at lower temps than normal. This is standard practice with DEFRA registered couriers. It slows their metabolism and stops them getting so stressed. Unless you have several hours of travel then IMO normal car temperatures will be fine - just don't feed them until they are back to optimum temperature. If you are very concerned then you could use a hot water bottle or a heatpack.


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*heat while traveling*

i use the heat packs for back pain about £3/4 for pack of three, if you use a R.U.B You can stick these to the outside of the RUB and work for upto eight hours ,i have used them for years and neither had any problem at all...


jools said:


> Most lizards - even if they need high temps normally - travel far better at lower temps than normal. This is standard practice with DEFRA registered couriers. It slows their metabolism and stops them getting so stressed. Unless you have several hours of travel then IMO normal car temperatures will be fine - just don't feed them until they are back to optimum temperature. If you are very concerned then you could use a hot water bottle or a heatpack.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hot water bottle in a polystyrene box with something to cover it. Put lizards in boxes on top of that. Or tape a heat pack to the bottom of each box.


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

About 3weeks after we got our first corn, we had to take a 5 hour trip (turned out to be 7 with traffic) upto essex, we put her securely in a bag (cloth not plastic) and then placed her on substrate in her faunarium (as we were having to take the whole set up).

She travelled to and from essex fine. Dropping her temp seemed to keep her calm and as soon as she warmed up again she was back to her usual self.

Oh and we secured her faunarium with the seat belt and a duvet round it so she couldnt go anywhere :2thumb:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

hot water bottle and a spare flask of hot water just in case is what ive used for royals..... snake in fauna tub in pillowcase


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Really depends on the weather.
If its a fairly nice warm day they will be fine.
If its cold and rainy use a poly box with a heat pad taped inside the lid. 
Most if not all lizards/reptiles will do fine in temps around 65-70 for a few hours.


----------

